

Postgres vs. MySql Over Time in `Ask HN: Who Is Hiring?` - Cieplak

keyword appearance count for HN hiring threads<p><pre><code>  period      postgres    mysql
  --------  ----------  -------
  2011-05            4       13
  2011-06            7       29
  2011-11            7       32
  2011-12           10       19
  2012-06           12       23
  2012-09            8       13
  2013-04           23       34
  2013-05           22       39
  2013-10           32       44
  2014-04           40       41
  2014-05           34       36
  2014-08           44       59
  2014-11           47       35
  2014-12           58       68
  2015-02           63       42
  2015-03           47       47
  2015-04           65       57
  2015-05           65       53
  2015-06           64       38
  2015-07           57       46

</code></pre>
source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;cieplak&#x2F;97ac11ece84e4528e1cf
======
chatmasta
My anecdotal observation is that the popularity of MySQL was closely tied to
that of PHP. When PHP faded, ruby and python became de facto web platforms of
choice. More intro tutorials to those languages recommended Postgres than
MySQL.

Also, from working with Postgres source in a databases class... it is just so
much cleaner and simpler than MySQL. Makes sense why the ruby/python
influencers would opt for postgres over mysql. It's just a better product.

------
smt88
If I'm not mistaken, the lack of mentions ~2011 will likely be due to the
(thankfully dead) NoSQL craze.

------
brudgers
"MySQL" could be embedded in "LAMP" etc.

------
_RPM
one reason not to use MySQL is that it is owned by Oracle

------
joshtronic
+1 for the source code!

------
ms4720
nice to see

